# Wie schalte ich die Erfahrungspunkte aus?



## Sano (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,

da ich nichts hilfreiches im Forum finden konnte würde ich gerne hier von euch 
wissen wo und wie ich die Erfahrungspunkte abklemmen kann.
Ich habe nun jede klasse auf max gespielt und ausgestattet, und möchte noch mal
zeit in niedrigen level-PVP-bereich verbringen.
ich habe gehört das man irgendwie die EP ausschalten kann, aber noch nie jemanden danach
gefragt.

Danke schon mal im vorfeld

Sano


----------



## Super PePe (6. Oktober 2011)

Horde: Orgrimmar - Tal der Ehre - 3. Stock über dem Kriegerlehrer. Der Typ im vanish will 10Gold zum deaktivieren und zum aktivieren 
Allianz: keine Ahnung tippe auf Sturmwind


----------



## Snee (6. Oktober 2011)

Sturmwind in der Burg - einfach hoch zum Thron und dann rechts in den Raum mit dem PVP-Heinis. In einer Ecke des Raums steht nen Schurke - halb transparent - der ansprechbar ist. EP-Stopp kostet dann 10g und ist an gleicher Stelle auch wieder entfernbar.

Wichtig für EP-Stopp-PVP: Wartezeiten für den Start eines Schlachtfeldes können sich erhöhen, da du nur mit EP-Stopp-Spielern in einen Wartepool kommst. Damit steigt auch das Niveau in den BGs was deine Mitspieler und Gegner angeht.


----------



## Sano (6. Oktober 2011)

Achso, es geht über NPCs.
Hätt ich mir ja denken können, wo doch jetzt auch unter anderem das neue Leerenlager über NPCs gesteuert wird.

Danke euch für die Antworten.

Sano


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Oktober 2011)

Da Du das scheinbar nicht so recht wahrgenommen hast, zitiere ich Snee nochmal sicherheitshalber:



Snee schrieb:


> *Wichtig für EP-Stopp-PVP: Wartezeiten für den Start eines Schlachtfeldes können sich erhöhen, da du nur mit EP-Stopp-Spielern in einen Wartepool kommst. Damit steigt auch das Niveau in den BGs was deine Mitspieler und Gegner angeht.*



Heißt, Du wartest (den Beschwerden der PvP-Twinker nach zu urteilen wesentlich) länger auf BG-Invite! Und trittst auch nicht mehr gegen durchreisende Quester mit weißen Startitems an, sondern gegen voll equippte PvP-Twinks.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und trittst auch nicht mehr gegen durchreisende Quester mit weißen Startitems an, sondern gegen voll equippte PvP-Twinks.


Jaaaa komm zu mir Baby


----------



## Sano (6. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Da Du das scheinbar nicht so recht wahrgenommen hast, zitiere ich Snee nochmal sicherheitshalber:
> 
> 
> 
> Heißt, Du wartest (den Beschwerden der PvP-Twinker nach zu urteilen wesentlich) länger auf BG-Invite! Und trittst auch nicht mehr gegen durchreisende Quester mit weißen Startitems an, sondern gegen voll equippte PvP-Twinks.



Danke für den Hinweis.

Ich gehörte vor dieser Änderung zu den verhassten 19er und 29er PVP Twinkern.
Deshalb ist mir das Warten auf Invites schon noch im Gedächtnis geblieben. Das 
da nur ober RoXXors rumrennen stört mich nicht weiter ... bin ja schnell einer von 
denen. Mir gefällt vor allem an den PVP-Twinks das sie im Low Level Bereich 
versuchen das maximale aus den vorhandenen Möglichkeiten heraus zu holen, 
und das ist weit aus weniger als im End Content. Das ist auch der Grund wieso 
in den Bereichen nicht alle Klassen gleich vertreten sind.
Wichtig ist dabei das das Equip nicht wieder nach einem halben Jahr veraltet ist 
und neu aufgebaut werden muss. Sondern ich kann immer mal wieder einfach drauf 
los zocken kann ohne Gedanken über das Equip machen zu müssen. 

Gruß Sano


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt Sano - also wirst Du dann Jäger oder Schurke ?  Gestern abend ein BG mit 7 Schurken bei den Allis und danach ein BG mit 7 Jägern bei den Hordlern...iwie schon krank :-)


----------



## Snee (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich find es gut, dass die EP-Stopp-Spieler nen eigenen Pool haben. Vorallem der damals größer Levelbereich und dann der ungleiche Equipstand hat vielen frühzeitig den Spaß am PVP genommen. 

Ob man es gut findet, dass im Level19er-Bereich Schurken und Jäger die über allem dominierende Klassen sind, ist Geschmackssache. Und auch die totale Überlegenheit vom Diszi gegenüber allen anderen Heilerkollegen ist auch nicht jedermans Sache... Da ein Balancing logischer weise nicht machbar ist bzw. nicht kommen wird für Low Level, ist es für mich nur dann Spaß, wenn ich mit dem Mini-Hunter mal wieder ein bissl "rumzergen" will... Die Seite mit den meisten Jägern und Schurken gewinnt...


----------



## Vanitra (6. Oktober 2011)

Obwohl ich auch schon 85er BGs mit 7 Schurken oder 6 Heilern auf der Gegenseite erlebt habe. Das is nicht wirklich nur ein Auswuchs der LowBGs. Als LowPriest kann man zwar alles und jeden hochheilen und nebenbei noch Schaden machen, aber die Schurken onehitten einen meistens. Hat halt alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Sano (6. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Stimmt Sano - also wirst Du dann Jäger oder Schurke ?  Gestern abend ein BG mit 7 Schurken bei den Allis und danach ein BG mit 7 Jägern bei den Hordlern...iwie schon krank :-)



Damals habe ich eine kleine 19er Zwergin als Heiladin gespielt.
Zu den Zeiten und den Skillmöglichkeiten wars echt geil.
Selbst diese one-hit-Wunder-Schurken haben sich an mir die 
Zähne ausgebissen und konnte auch gut Mitspieler heilen.
Der Schaden, natürlich auch Hurtigkeitstränke, Ingi und Bomben,
war auch gut.
Den obligatorischen Schurken mit der Burg Schattenfang 
Klinge und nen Jäger hatte ich natürlich auch.
Keine Ahnung was zur Zeit Rockt, aber ich nehme das was Spass macht.

Was spielst du?

Gruß Sano


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2011)

Sano schrieb:


> Damals habe ich eine kleine 19er Zwergin als Heiladin gespielt.
> Zu den Zeiten und den Skillmöglichkeiten wars echt geil.
> Selbst diese one-hit-Wunder-Schurken haben sich an mir die
> Zähne ausgebissen und konnte auch gut Mitspieler heilen.
> ...


Auf 19er Frost Magier, Schurke, Krieger. Im low Bereich noch dk, vergelter Pala (Pala rockt sowas von gut und arkan Magier.


----------



## Shelung (6. Oktober 2011)

Auf lvl 70 bg rockt auch ein Krieger. Gerade ein prot. pvp Krieger!   Viel deff und stun mit viel dmg xD


----------



## Fumika (6. Oktober 2011)

Aus eigenerfahrung kann ich nur sagen : 

Prot Pala ab lv 40 aufwährts bis lv 80 teilweise.

Meiner hatte volles Tank Markenzeug und ab lv 60 halt pvp zeug für das was noch *normal* ist.
Hab ab lv 64 ma exp ausgestellt und n tag WS gemacht ich hatte bufft knapp 10 k hp und konnte mit Aq equipte Leute mithalten (mir is aufgefallen das tank Warri auf dem lv auch beliebt war).

Auf lv 74 kam ich bufft auf 20 k hp ich konnte jeden umhauen Schurken,dks, retris, Krieger (egal ob full pvp chars mit 15 k hp. 
Und nur Eismage konnte mir noch teilweise was vormachen (oder halt andere prot palis xD) was aber erst ab lv 65 gefährlich werden kann.

Vorteil is einfach das dein heal und dmg recht stark ist. 
Hand der freiheit für CC ler und natürlich die 3 holypower Schildschläge, die dank skillung 100 % critten und das für übelste Zahlen.
Schildwurf der 3 Ziele treffen tut und die glyphe dazu (bei treffer benommen) machen jedem jäger das leben zum Alptraum.
Der Dot der durch kreuzfahrerstoß übertragen wird hatt oftmals schon n Schurken daran gehindert zu Vanishen ;P (solange se kein cloak haben)

Zur not hast halt immer noch die bubble (mach dir nix draus wenn deine Gegner dich auslachen),
oder halt Handauflegen was teilweise sogar noch schlimmer ist wenn du so viel hp hast.


----------

